
Actual reason of Swine Flu - wisdomtalks
http://mail2wisdom.com/actual-reason-of-swine-flu/
======
dangrossman
Hacker News is not the place to share your "funny people kissing pig photos"
blog.

~~~
wisdomtalks
Please guide what should be shared? As what i understand is, we can share
anything we like. Is not?

